# Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Janeiro 2016)



## Thomar (1 Jan 2016 às 08:58)

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (Dezembro 2015)*

Leia com atenção as condições de utilização do fórum.
A participação neste tópico, além das condições gerais, está sujeita a estas condições específicas.

*Existem 3 tópicos diferentes para previsões a que poderá aceder directamente nos links do cabeçalho do fórum.*

*Previsões curto prazo: até 3 dias (este tópico em que se encontra)*
Tópico para nowcasting (previsões de curtíssimo prazo) de situações meteorológicas em formação e/ou aproximação nas próximas horas, usando por exemplo satélite, radar, cartas superfície, etc.;
e análises e previsões de curto prazo até 3 dias (72 horas), com ênfase nos modelos de maior resolução.

*Previsões médio prazo: até 2 semanas*
Tópico para previsões de modelos a médio prazo, com maior incerteza, de 4 a 14 dias (2 semanas). A participação neste tópico deve ter maior ênfase na comparação de modelos globais e ensembles, analisar convergência de cenários, tendências, etc.

*Previsões longo prazo: mensal e sazonal*
Tópico para previsões de longo prazo, como por ex. previsões probabilísticas mensais e sazonais

*Links úteis*

*Nowcasting Radares*
- IPMA dinâmico
- Meteogalicia (Norte)
- AEMET (Espanha e regiões fronteiriças portuguesas)

*Nowcasting Satélite*
- Sat24 Ibéria
- Sat24 Madeira
- Eumetsat Realtime
- Eumetsat EUMETView (escolher RGB composites)
- NASA GOES East (p/ Açores, embora limitado, escolher North Hemisphere)

*Nowcasting Descargas eléctricas*
- IPMA DEA
- Meteogalicia DEA (Norte)
- Blitzortung | Mapa dinâmico (Rede entusiastas)
- Euclid
- IMAPWeather DEA (útil p/ Açores/Madeira/Atlântico - escolher Layers-Lightning)
- AEMET DEA Canárias/Madeira

*Nowcasting Análise*
- Análise Eumetrain (Satélite+parâmetros ECMWF, etc, apenas para as 0,6,12 e 18z
- Cartas superfície MetOffice
- Análise frontal IPMA (escolher ECMWF+Análise frontal)
- NOAA OPC Atlantic Analysis
- Cartas superfície IM BERLIN


*Modelos de alta resolução:*
- IPMA Arome Continente ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Portugal continental-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Madeira ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Madeira-Arome)
- IPMA Arome Açores ~2.5km, até 48h (escolher Arq.Açores-Arome)
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~2km, até 36h
- Meteociel WRF Ibéria ~5km, até 72h
- MeteoGalicia WRF Norte ~4km, até 96h
- CLIMAAT WRF Açores, 6/24km, até 72h
- CLIMAAT WRF Madeira, ~2/8km, até 72h

*Modelos de média resolução:*
- IPMA ALADIN Continente ~9km, até 48h (escolher Península ibérica-Aladin)
- Meteociel ARPEGE Ibéria ~9km, até 96h
- AEMET HIRLAM EuroAtlantico ~12km até 72h
- Meteogalicia WRF Ibéria ~12km, até 96h
- MetOffice Euro4 ~12km, até 48h

*Modelos globais, baixa resolução:*
- GFS: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | Meteostar | Wetter3
- ECMWF: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline | IPMA
- CMC/GEM: Meteopt | Meteociel | Wetterzentrale | Weatheronline
- MetOffice UKMO: Meteociel | Wetterzentrale
- Vários: tcgengifs (Atlântico) | tropicaltidbits (Atlântico)

*Outputs especializados*
- Lightningwizard Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)
- Estofex Parâmetros convectivos (baseado no global GFS)


*Use este tópico apenas para:*
- colocar, comentar ou debater previsões ou saídas de modelos.
- comentar e colocar previsões; se forem suas fundamente-as bem. Seja cauteloso e responsável, evite alarmismo não fundamentado que possa gerar alarme social. Não se esqueça, é você o responsável pelo que escreve e assume as consequências do que escreve.

*Não use este tópico para:*
- seguimento da situação meteorológica corrente, relato das condições meteorológicas, para isso existem os tópicos de seguimento.
- conversa de circunstância, meros palpites ou desabafos ("nunca mais chove", "nunca mais acaba o calor", etc), evite ou use para esse fim o tópico de Seguimento Meteorológico Livre. O reiterado desrespeito poderá ser penalizado.
- criticar avisos ou alertas oficiais, para isso use por exemplo tópicos como "IPMA - Novidades, dúvidas e críticas".
- discutir climatologia ou outro tema, para isso use por exemplo o tópico de Monitorização do Clima Portugal.
- off-topic, evite em absoluto mensagens neste tópico que não se enquadrem no tema do tópico, previsões do tempo.
- Se ocorrer uma deriva natural de tema ou se se proporcionar um outro rumo interessante para discussão, pode comentar ou fomentar um debate noutro tópico ou mesmo criar um mais apropriado baseado numa discussão nascida aqui, citando a mensagem original.


----------



## Thomar (1 Jan 2016 às 09:31)

Previsão para o primeiro dia do ano, bem animada para o norte e centro.


_Previsão para 6ª feira, 1.janeiro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva no litoral, por vezes forte a norte do Cabo Raso
a partir do meio da manhã*, progredindo gradualmente para o interior
e passando a regime de aguaceiros durante a tarde, *que serão na
forma de neve acima de 1000/1200 metros.*
Possibilidade de ocorrência de trovoada nas regiões Norte e Centro
a partir do meio da manhã.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste a partir do início
da manhã, com rajadas até 80 km/h a norte do Cabo Raso, enfraquecendo
gradualmente para moderado (15 a 30 km/h) e rodando para o quadrante
oeste a partir do meio da tarde.
*Nas terras altas, o vento soprará moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) do
quadrante sul, temporariamente forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h),
com rajadas até 100 km/h nas regiões Norte e Centro*, rodando para o
quadrante oeste e enfraquecendo gradualmente para moderado a forte
(30 a 45 km/h) a partir do meio da tarde.
Formação de geada em alguns locais do interior Norte e Centro.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a partir do meio da manhã,
passando a regime de aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes a partir
do meio da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, tornando-se
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) durante a manhã, com rajadas
até 70 km/h, enfraquecendo gradualmente para moderado (15 a 30 km/h)
e rodando para o quadrante oeste a partir do meio da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte a partir do meio da manhã,
passando a regime de aguaceiros durante a tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul,
tornando-se moderado a forte (30 a 50 km/h) a partir do início da
manhã, com rajadas até 80 km/h, enfraquecendo gradualmente para
moderado (20 a 30 km/h) e rodando para o quadrante oeste a partir
do meio da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura máxima.

ESTADO DO MAR
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros, aumentando
para 5 a 6 metros durante a tarde.
Temperatura da água do mar: 16/17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 2 metros, sendo 2 a 3 metros
na parte mais oeste.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18ºC

TEMPERATURAS MÍNIMAS E MÁXIMAS PREVISTAS:
PORTO - 10/16ºC
LISBOA - 11/18ºC
FARO - 15/19ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Bruno Café.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 1 de janeiro de 2016 às 1:52 UTC_


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2016 às 11:20)

o GFS continua a meter uma tarde de segunda feira diabólica no norte


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 15:55)

Muita água precipitável (total) para o continente:







A mancha nebulosa correspondente ainda está a oeste dos Açores:






A água precipitável a 850 hPa, que é moderada a elevada, poderá ser favorável a aguaceiros muito intensos/grandes acumulados localmente (dependente das restantes variáveis meteorológicas):






Nos Açores, o G. Ocidental poderá receber alguma chuva mas no geral não deverá ocorrer nada de especial:






A reduzida humidade em altitude deverá minimizar a precipitação no sul do país:


----------



## huguh (1 Jan 2016 às 16:35)

Run das 12h


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 20:37)

Expandindo um pouco a previsão para os Açores para os próximos 2/3 dias... o rio atmosférico, inicialmente, formar-se-á ligeiramente a norte do arquipélago mas deverá afetar todas as ilhas com maior expressão nos níveis baixos. Como escrevi anteriormente, a pouca humidade em altitude deverá limitar bastante a precipitação (que costuma a ser muita neste tipo de eventos como as previsões indicam para o continente). Os dias deverão ser bastante desagradáveis. Há muita saturação na atmosfera baixa...






... e o ponto de orvalho é bastante elevado tendo em conta a temperatura invernal...






... Neblinas, nevoeiro e chuva miúda devem ser bastante prevalentes. A corrente de oés-sudoeste deverá reduzir ligeiramente a precipitação orográfica:






O GFS indica uma atmosfera estável ou perto disso, sendo acompanhado pelo ECM. A precipitação que ocorrer será maioritariamente de origem estratiforme. Eventos severos, não obstante os valores assinaláveis de helicidade, não deverão ocorrer devido ao reduzido CAPE e estabilidade do ar.


----------



## Orion (1 Jan 2016 às 20:49)

Já na Madeira, este evento meteorológico terá um impacto muito mais reduzido. A humidade relativa será muito inferior. Mas a orografia da Madeira é muito mais acentuada. Portanto, alguma precipitação orográfica poderá ocorrer:


----------



## meteoamador (1 Jan 2016 às 20:54)

Esta semana promete ser animada  
Fica a previsão do IPMA para segunda feira:

Céu muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte e persistente nas regiões
Norte e Centro, passando gradualmente a regime de aguaceiros que
poderão ser de neve acima de 1200/1400 metros.*
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) do quadrante oeste, soprando moderado
a forte (30 a 45 km/h), com rajadas até 65 km/h, no litoral oeste,
e forte a muito forte (45 a 60 km/h), com rajadas até 85 km/h nas
terras altas.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Sandra Correia/Ângela Lourenço


----------



## Aristocrata (2 Jan 2016 às 10:52)

Bom dia.

Animadora esta previsão do GFS - mas à cautela...como sempre! 




Muita chuva estratiforme. Todos os dias com precipitação em perspectiva.
Oxalá seja um pouco democrática a distribuição da mesma, claro que a noção é de que o noroeste terá a fatia maior do "bolo-rei" - é da praxe!


----------



## Orion (2 Jan 2016 às 12:43)

Atualizando a progressão do rio atmosférico... já é bastante visível:






Em Ponta Delgada está um dia muito nublado. Nas restantes ilhas há também muita nebulosidade com algumas abertas. Como escrevi antes, as distribuições desiguais de humidade estão a provocar isto. O rio atmosférico tem maior expressão a norte e deverá começar a afetar o continente com maior intensidade a partir de amanhã:






Termino deixando a previsão do UKMET:


----------



## david 6 (2 Jan 2016 às 13:42)

bela precipitação que estão a dar para  litoral norte
quanto à neve gfs mete neve a 800 metros na terça


----------



## james (2 Jan 2016 às 14:15)

david 6 disse:


> bela precipitação que estão a dar para  litoral norte
> quanto à neve gfs mete neve a 800 metros na terça



A 700 .


Tendo em conta o tipo de depressão  e do que nos mostra o passado , acho que poderão estar reunidas as condições para um belo nevão acima dos 1000  1200 metros para segunda e terça ( os limpa - neves já devem estar de prevenção ) .

Para a precipitação e o vento , os avisos para amanhã ainda estão muito leves : amarelo para precipitação e nenhum para o vento . É possível , penso eu ,  que amanhã subam para laranja para a precipitação e amarelo para o vento .


----------



## Snifa (2 Jan 2016 às 14:22)

james disse:


> A 700 .



O IPMA prevê a 800/1000 metros, já não é mau com a precipitação prevista, pode acumular bem em algumas zonas.

Previsão para 2ª feira, 4.janeiro.2016

Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, por vezes forte e persistente nas regiões
Norte e Centro e Alto Alentejo, passando gradualmente a
regime de aguaceiros a partir do início da tarde.
Queda de neve acima de 1200/1400 metros a partir da tarde, *d**escendo
gradualmente a cota para os 800/1000 metros.*
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) do quadrante sul, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 40 km/h) por vezes com rajadas até 75 km/h,
no litoral oeste, e forte (40 a 50 km/h) com rajadas até 95 km/h
nas terras altas, rodando gradualmente para noroeste e diminuindo
de intensidade.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.

_Atualizado a 2 de janeiro de 2016 às 13:23 UT_

Previsão para 3ª feira, 5.janeiro.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima de 800/1000 metros*, sendo
fracos e pouco frequentes na região Sul.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas
terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Descida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTAS: Joana Sanches/ Madalena Rodrigues.
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 2 de janeiro de 2016 às 13:23 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## james (2 Jan 2016 às 14:34)

Snifa disse:


> O IPMA prevê a 800/1000 metros, já não é mau com a precipitação prevista, pode acumular bem em algumas zonas.
> 
> Previsão para 2ª feira, 4.janeiro.2016
> 
> ...




O GFS  prevê 700 m para alguns locais .

Seja como for , prevejo problemas na circulação no ip4 , A7 , A24 , etc. a partir de segunda à tarde .


----------



## lm1960 (2 Jan 2016 às 15:43)

( os limpa - neves já devem estar de prevenção ) 

Boas,

Segundo uma notícia de hoje e pelas imagens, o único limpa neves da Serra da Estrela teve um acidente hoje ás 07:00 e ficou quase destruído
sem condições para circular/trabalhar.


----------



## Meteolouco (2 Jan 2016 às 15:49)

Vamos ter calma e acompanhar as próximas saídas porque nas horas de mais frio a precipitação é muito escassa, pelo menos no interior, amanhã já temos uma melhor ideia do que estará para vir na segunda e terça, abraço a todos e bom acompanhamento.


----------



## james (2 Jan 2016 às 16:19)

Meteolouco disse:


> Vamos ter calma e acompanhar as próximas saídas porque nas horas de mais frio a precipitação é muito escassa, pelo menos no interior, amanhã já temos uma melhor ideia do que estará para vir na segunda e terça, abraço a todos e bom acompanhamento.




Nas grandes serras atlânticas ( o eixo Peneda - Montemuro e Estrela) ,  isso não é muito relevante. Neste tipo de frentes e nesta altura do ano, basta começar a instalar -se algum frio, que aliado à orografia,  começa a nevar rapidamente acima dos 1000/ 1200 m.

Mais para o interior é que é mais complicado, pois à medida que o frio se vai instalando,  a precipitacao começa a escassear.  Mas até pode nevar  , no interior, a altitudes menores que o previsto ( mas claro, já com pouca precipitacao prevista) .


----------



## Meteolouco (2 Jan 2016 às 16:40)

james disse:


> Nas grandes serras atlânticas ( o eixo Peneda - Montemuro e Estrela) ,  isso não é muito relevante. Neste tipo de frentes e nesta altura do ano, basta começar a instalar -se algum frio, que aliado à orografia,  começa a nevar rapidamente acima dos 1000/ 1200 m.
> 
> Mais para o interior é que é mais complicado, pois à medida que o frio se vai instalando,  a precipitacao começa a escassear.  Mas até pode nevar  , no interior, a altitudes menores que o previsto ( mas claro, já com pouca precipitacao prevista) .



eu diria que acima dos 1400 metros aqui no interior , o IPMA está bastante generoso, mas lá está podem estar a ver algo que nós ainda não estamos a ver, terça feira parece ser para já o dia que está instalado mais frio em altitude mas é nesse dia que há menos precipitação falo para aqui claro nesta zona centro interior.


----------



## David sf (2 Jan 2016 às 17:03)

Tendo em conta eventos passados com entradas húmidas de Noroeste, a cota de neve não deverá baixar dos 1000 m. As temperaturas a 850 e 500 hpa deverão rondar os -1/-30, o que é manifestamente pouco para, com uma atmosfera bastante húmida, a cota baixar muito. Houve recentemente entradas deste tipo com temperaturas mais baixas (-4/-35) em que a cota muito dificilmente baixou dos 800 m.


----------



## Vince (2 Jan 2016 às 21:55)

Muita chuva prevista para o noroeste, com acumulado significativo, mas também bastante distribuída ao longo de muitas horas.

Precipitação horária nas próximas 72 horas segundo o WRF da MG.









Acumulado em 24 horas no WRF/MG, no Domingo








Acumulados em 3 horas do AROME/IPMA para Domingo


----------



## usoldier (2 Jan 2016 às 22:08)

Alguém me sabe dizer como posso esperar o tempo para a zona de Marateca e Grandola vou fazer corte de Via esquerda na A2 mas se o tempo piorar muito a Brisa cancela-me os trabalhos :/


----------



## qwerl (2 Jan 2016 às 22:42)

Acumulados nas próximas 48 horas segundo o GFS:






ECMWF também com um cenário parecido: chuva forte e persistente neste período, sendo que segunda-feira seria o dia mais gravoso. Sinceramente não sei do que o ipma está à espera para colocar um aviso laranja, no mínimo, nos distritos do litoral Norte

Já agora, o centrometeo já está prevenido:
http://avisos.centrometeo.pt/


----------



## ELJICUATRO (3 Jan 2016 às 02:18)

O nosso IPMA atualizou há pouco e acompanhou os nossos colegas Espanhois, vejamos:

AVISO LARANJA (Precipitação) >>> Distritos: VIANA, BRAGA, PORTO, VILA REAL (Válido este Domingo dia 3 das 12H às 18H).

o AEMET lançou para este Domingo nas regiões fronteiriças (válido domingo, 03 enero 2016 a las 07:00 hora oficial* / *Hora de finalización lunes, 04 enero 2016 a las 00:00 hora oficial).

- *AVISO LARANJA* "Pontevedra Interior" *como comentário: * "Es probable que se lleguen a acumular puntualmente más de 120 litros en 24 horas".
- AVISO AMARELO "Rias Baixas " *como comentário *"Es probable que se lleguen a acumular puntualmente más de 100 litros en 24 horas".


----------



## cova beira (3 Jan 2016 às 13:00)

boneli disse:


> Boa noite.
> 
> Olhando para os modelos as próximas 2 semanas prometem.
> Como muita coisa pode mudar, fico-me pelo que vem esta semana, que a ser verdade o que os modelos mostram, é muito bom.
> ...



com iso -30 a neve anda sempre abaixo dos mil metros montalegre e guarda certamente verão neve as quantidades especialmente na guarda é que serão reduzidas ou mesmo sem acumulação


----------



## boneli (3 Jan 2016 às 13:27)

cova beira disse:


> com iso -30 a neve anda sempre abaixo dos mil metros montalegre e guarda certamente verão neve as quantidades especialmente na guarda é que serão reduzidas ou mesmo sem acumulação



Sim tens razão.

Desde que fiz este comentário até agora as saídas seguintes melhoraram, tanta ao que concerne à precipitação como às ISO.
Se assim continuar a cota em alguns locais pode mesmo baixar dos 1000 metros e com possibilidade de alguma acumulação (800/1000). 

Na verdade não falta assim tanto tempo.


----------



## Norther (3 Jan 2016 às 14:17)

E na Guarda o vento pode dificultar ainda mais, as melhores condições de neve no solo, visto que o vento moderado a forte de NW poderá não deixar cair tanto as temperaturas aos 2m, e tambem vamos ter muita humidade na atmosfera. Para mim andará acima dos 1000m


----------



## dopedagain (3 Jan 2016 às 14:33)

Meteo galiza dá cotas de 600 metros para terça feira para alto minho e trás os montes!  e o meteo exploration cotas de 400/1200 para a mesma data para o pico da nevosa (montalegre)!com sorte teremos os tão esperados nevões no norte


----------



## Orion (3 Jan 2016 às 14:47)

Como as previsões mudam...

Água precipitável a 850 hPa, saída 12z do dia 1/1  3/1 às 18z:






Água precipitável a 850 hPa, saída 06z do dia 3/1  3/1 às 18z:






Este corte bastante significativo tem implicações bastante grandes na precipitação caída, especialmente no sul onde não há grande saturação em altitude.

Os valores mais elevados e abrangentes de água precipitável estão a atingir o continente mais ou menos agora:






Irão gradualmente reduzir-se:






---

Na minha condição de ilhéu, às vezes tenho dificuldade em perceber as queixas quando há interrupções temporárias mínimas dos radares. Este tipo de eventos aconteceu e acontece diversas vezes nos Açores (fora isso há o furacão ocasional). Basta comparar os meios disponíveis. O continente tem radares (2 ou 3), podendo-se incluir ainda os espanhóis. A vossa imagem é esta (e estou a usar a de pior qualidade):






Os únicos recursos a que os ilhéus podem usar são as imagens de satélite cuja (péssima) definição dispensa muitos comentários (estas são imagens deste evento):


----------



## Vince (3 Jan 2016 às 15:04)

dopedagain disse:


> Meteo galiza dá cotas de 600 metros para terça feira para alto minho e trás os montes!  e o meteo exploration cotas de 400/1200 para a mesma data para o pico da nevosa (montalegre)!com sorte teremos os tão esperados nevões no norte



Quanto a neve o algoritmo desenvolvido pelo @rozzo e baseado em dados do global GFS (com as muitas limitações que isso implica) aponta para os 700/800 metros. O algoritmo de neve do modelo WRF da Meteogalicia por experiência dos últimos anos tende a ser um bocado generoso nas cotas. Mesmo os 800 metros neste tipo de sinóptica sem perturbações em altura, temperaturas amenas e bastante humidade de véspera, se calhar também são generosos, quanto maior a proximidade ao litoral.





http://www.meteopt.com/previsao/modelos/gfs/peninsula-iberica


----------



## Meteolouco (3 Jan 2016 às 17:37)

Para já e baseado nas ultimas saidas poderá nevar acima 900 metros abaixo disso será sleet isto para o centro interior e acumulação só acima 1200 metros para o norte admito que poderá nevar acima 700 metros e com mais acumulação, mas há factores decisivos nestas alturas como o vento e a humidade do ar que neste caso acho que não irão ajudar muito tratando-se duma entrada de noroeste.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Jan 2016 às 18:58)

Pois, é uma entrada de noroeste, pelo que também não vai favorecer muito as encostas viradas a sul/SE..

A %HR não vai ajudar muito e quando baixar dos 90% falta precipitação.

Outro fator a ter em conta é o vento, que sendo forte, em certas circunstâncias pode originar descidas na cota de neve.

Acumular no chão, só com um bom aguaceiro, ou acima dos 1000m.


----------



## Paulo H (3 Jan 2016 às 19:03)

Há mais factores negativos que positivos. Outros: 
Não há frio acumulado, o chão está molhado..


----------



## james (3 Jan 2016 às 22:55)

O GFS baixou a cota de neve para os 600 metros para a próxima terça.


----------



## Norther (4 Jan 2016 às 01:29)

e aumentou um pouco a precipitação, pelo menos aqui para a zona da Serra da Estrela


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 09:48)

james disse:


> O GFS baixou a cota de neve para os 600 metros para a próxima terça.


E fiavel?


----------



## james (4 Jan 2016 às 10:59)

jonas disse:


> E fiavel?




Não acho impossível .


----------



## david 6 (4 Jan 2016 às 12:01)

GFS previsão de neve para amanhã, bastante interessante com a cota a 800m, numa altura com precipitação, até mete uma probabilidade de uns flocos na serra de são mamede no alto Alentejo


----------



## jonas (4 Jan 2016 às 12:01)

james disse:


> Não acho impossível .


Isso quer sizer que por exemplo em baiao pode nevar


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2016 às 12:47)

Na última hora esta superfície frontal começou a ser empurrada para sul o que levará um pouco mais de chuva ao sul do país. Nada de muito especial, mas melhor que nada.
A norte ao final da tarde/noite entra-se noutro regime, pós frontal de aguaceiros associado a uma massa de ar frio, com cotas de neve que aparentemente podem andar amanhã pelos 700 metros a norte.


----------



## Meteo Trás-os-Montes (4 Jan 2016 às 13:13)

Tiro o chapéu ao meteoexploration... foi a o primeiro que viu efectivamente cotas mais baixas... quando partilhei no Meteo Trás os Montes ouve quem dissesse que era completamente irrealista os 600/800m que mostrava já no final da semana passada... eu próprio achava... previsões há muitas é um facto... amanhã tiramos a prova dos noves!

Bom seguimento.


----------



## TiagoLC (4 Jan 2016 às 14:33)

Para publicitar os nossos colegas, aqui vai a previsão deles, em relação à ocorrência de trovoada, para amanhã. 




Fonte: http://www.bestweather.pt/?p=361


----------



## Snifa (4 Jan 2016 às 15:56)

Amanhã, dia animado em perspectiva.

IPMA:

Previsão para 3ª feira, 5.janeiro.2016

INSTITUTO PORTUGUÊS DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA


*REGIÕES NORTE E CENTRO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros, que serão de neve acima de 800 metros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada e granizo, em especial
até ao inicio da tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h), por vezes com rajadas
até 70 km/h, no litoral e nas terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Descida de temperatura.

*REGIÃO SUL:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros fracos e pouco frequentes.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando
moderado a forte (30 a 45 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas
terras altas.
Neblina ou nevoeiro matinal em alguns locais.
Descida de temperatura.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Períodos de céu muito nublado.
Aguaceiros, sendo mais frequentes durante a manhã.
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (30 a 40 km/h), por vezes com rajadas até 70 km/h.
Descida de temperatura.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Aguaceiros.
Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada e granizo,
em especial até ao inicio da tarde.*
Vento moderado (20 a 30 km/h) de noroeste, soprando temporariamente
forte (30 a 40 km/h), por vezes com rajadas até 60 km/h.
Descida de temperatura.

_ESTADO DO MAR_
Costa Ocidental: Ondas de noroeste com 4 a 5 metros,
diminuindo gradualmente para 3 a 4 metros a sul do Cabo Raso.
Temperatura da água do mar: 17ºC
Costa Sul: Ondas de sudoeste com 1 a 2 metros, sendo
2 a 2,5 metros no barlavento até ao início da manhã.
Temperatura da água do mar: 18ºC

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

_Atualizado a 4 de janeiro de 2016 às 14:37 UTC_


Para Quinta-Feira regressa a chuva forte e persistente:

Previsão para 5ª feira, 7.janeiro.2016

Céu geralmente muito nublado.
*Períodos de chuva, em especial nas regiões Norte e Centro, tornando-se forte e persistente no Minho e Douro Litoral
a partir da tarde.*
Vento moderado (15 a 30 km/h) de sudoeste, soprando moderado a forte
(30 a 40 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras altas.
Subida de temperatura.

METEOROLOGISTA: Paula Leitão
INFORMAÇÃO DO INSTITUTO PORTUGUES DO MAR E DA ATMOSFERA.

Atualizado a 4 de janeiro de 2016 às 14:36 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## huguh (4 Jan 2016 às 16:05)

Saída das 12h do GFS acabadinha de sair do forno e a colocar um "olho" que até mete medo em cima aqui da minha zona


----------



## james (4 Jan 2016 às 16:09)

Dia animado e gélido! 

Como os rios já estão,  a continuar a chover assim no Norte,  vão aparecer inevitavelmente cheias com alguma relevância nos grandes rios.


----------



## Paulo H (4 Jan 2016 às 16:11)

Cotas de neve em algumas capitais de provícia espanholas:

Ourense: 600m
Zamora: 800m
Salamanca: 800m
Cáceres: 800m

Fonte: http://www.aemet.es/es/eltiempo/prediccion/municipios/ourense-id32054


----------



## TekClub (4 Jan 2016 às 17:42)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Tue 05 Jan 2016 06:00 to Wed 06 Jan 2016 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 04 Jan 2016 14:54
Forecaster: VALOIS-BARTHE

...Forecast and Discussion...

A level 1 is proposed on Southwest of France, for severe gusts and isolated tornado.

A powerful and dynamic cold drop concerns France. Instability is clearly reinforced this Tuesday 05th January, from Aquitaine to Poitou-Charentes especially, with an enough important MUCAPE, at 150-400kg/J usually, but with peaks at 700-800kg/J on Atlantic coasts and Channel coasts. Uprising indices are well lowered, with a MULI often near to 0K, but until -1K /-2K, loc.-3K, on Channel shores and from Basque Country to Vendee. 

Winds shear 0-6km are >15-20m/s on Southwest of France, but low and discreet, even null elsewhere. SREH 0-3km remains fairly weak and disparate during the day, with <120m2/s2 values on Channel coasts and Center-West of France. 

However, from the beginning of evening to end of night, SREH 0-3km values increases on Southwest, and reach >300-400m2/s2. Consequently, a risk of severe convective gusts, LT-supercells and an isolated tornado is very likely over the area placed in level 1. 

Thunderstorms are well present on many regions, often moderates, and risk seems also strong enough on North-West of France. It doesn't deserve a level 1 but a strong thunderstorm stays possible.

Brief but strong showers, sometimes a moderate electrical activity, little hail (2cm) and gusts up to 70-80km/h, 90-100km/h, loc. 110km/h punctually, and a low tornado (F0-F1) under the most vigorous squall lines on Atlantic coast. This stormy risk persists on South-West of France, decreasing gradually, until Wednesday 06th January, end of morning.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 17:45)

*PROTEÇÃO CIVIL ALERTA POPULAÇÃO PARA NEVE, CHUVA E FRIO*

4 JANEIRO 2016 // NUNO NORONHA // NOTÍCIAS // LUSA

A Autoridade Nacional de Proteção Civil (ANPC) alertou esta segunda-feira a população para a adoção de medidas preventivas devido às previsões de chuva, neve e agitação marítima para os próximos dias. http://lifestyle.sapo.pt/saude/noti...civil-alerta-populacao-para-neve-chuva-e-frio


----------



## james (4 Jan 2016 às 18:15)

Pela quantidade de água que descarregou e pela duração  no Norte e ainda pela capacidade  de levar ainda bastante chuva ao resto do território, esta depressão parece  ter um potencial para ter um excelente pós - frontal. 

Vamo  ver se temos um pós - frontal " à  antiga ",  com muito vento gélido de NO, trovoadas e as serras pintadas de branco.


----------



## luismeteo3 (4 Jan 2016 às 18:54)

No GFS pelo que vejo ( mas sem muita experiencia ) são frentes fortes umas atrás das outras... parece que chegou o inverno a serio em termos de chuva...


----------



## Vince (4 Jan 2016 às 18:56)

A quantidade de água teve mais a ver com a pluma tropical, ou rio atmosférico como o Orion gosta de lhe chamar. Por vezes este fluxo fica "espremido" de forma estacionária entre depressão a norte e anticiclone originando estes eventos de chuva abundante no noroeste onde a orografia dá uma grande ajuda a transformar ar muito húmido em água.


----------



## Miguel96 (4 Jan 2016 às 21:14)

Amanhã a possibilidade de neve vai até Arouca ( Serra da Freita)


----------



## trepkos (4 Jan 2016 às 21:37)

Miguel96 disse:


> Amanhã a possibilidade de neve vai até Arouca ( Serra da Freita)


Na estremadura só poderá nevar na serra de san pedro em caceres e naquela serra a sul de Olivença.


----------



## Paulo H (4 Jan 2016 às 23:17)

trepkos disse:


> Na estremadura só poderá nevar na serra de san pedro em caceres e naquela serra a sul de Olivença.



Só?!
A província de cáceres na extremadura, faz fronteira com castilla y Leon, no sistema central. Tens a serra de gata e a serra de gredos a dividir.

Os picos mais altos da província de cáceres rondam os 2300 a 2400m altitude.
Em dias de excelente visibilidade, e se estiverem cobertos de neve, consigo ver de castelo branco (mesmo a 150-170km de distância).

https://es.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/La_Covacha_(pico)


----------



## Orion (4 Jan 2016 às 23:25)

Vince disse:


> A quantidade de água teve mais a ver com a pluma tropical, ou rio atmosférico como o Orion gosta de lhe chamar.



A pluma tropical, como o Vince gosta de lhe chamar , estará de volta ao arquipélago dentro de pouco tempo:






A situação parece-me volátil, sendo por isso ainda cedo para explorar mais o evento, mas há algumas condições para chuva forte. Uma particularidade é a menor abrangência dos ventos na baixa atmosfera (850 hPa):






925 hPa:






Situação muito diferente verifica-se acima (700 hPa):






Parece que se formará uma depressão aberta nos níveis mais baixos. Em altitude haverá, em geral, uma forte circulação zonal. Não deixa de ser interessante ver a mudança radical na força e direção dos ventos a 10 metros:


----------



## Orion (5 Jan 2016 às 14:12)

Atualizando a depressão... a situação continua muito volátil. A saturação da humidade não é muito abrangente. Pequenas alterações têm grandes consequências. Isto é mais visível na intensidade variável da chuva (aqui e aqui). Há modelos mostrando um pouco de tudo:


----------



## trepkos (5 Jan 2016 às 17:03)

Paulo H disse:


> Só?!
> A província de cáceres na extremadura, faz fronteira com castilla y Leon, no sistema central. Tens a serra de gata e a serra de gredos a dividir.
> 
> Os picos mais altos da província de cáceres rondam os 2300 a 2400m altitude.
> ...


Nem me tinha lembrado de plasencia.. ai é provável


----------



## Orion (6 Jan 2016 às 15:17)

Última atualização da depressão:






O IPMA indica que a chuva mais forte ocorrerá no G. Central. O GFS indica a mesma coisa. Não há grandes alterações na dinâmica geral da atmosfera que abordei anteriormente.

Expandindo um pouco mais a previsão... o LI será positivo ou marginalmente negativo e o CAPE muito reduzido (<250), o que reduzirá os fenómenos convectivos. Já abordei a saturação inconsistente do ar em altitude. Isso também será visível a 500 hPa. Por outras palavras, a frente será muito estreita em altitude, tornando a chuva um evento não muito generalizado. Há o potencial (mas não será muito grande tendo em conta as dimensões do ar saturado) para aguaceiros e períodos de chuva fortes nos Grs. Ocidental e Central, dependendo isto da água precipitável na atmosfera, especialmente a 850 hPa. Parece haver alguma diminuição dos ventos no G. Oriental mas, tendo em conta os dados atuais, parece haver alguma possibilidade de chuva forte (muito dependente das próximas saídas). Este evento, não obstante o vento à superfície, até terá muita relevância em altitude vendo as diferenças térmicas.

Reitero a imprevisibilidades deste vento. O Hirlam mostra acumulados bastante significativos. O UKMET também não é simpático:






---

A frente está prestes a atingir o G. Ocidental. Demorará +-24 horas a atravessar o arquipélago. Isto permitirá deixar acumulados que uma velocidade mais rápida não permitiria:


----------



## AMFC (6 Jan 2016 às 20:06)

Informação especial

_*Comunicado válido entre* _*2016-01-06 19:21:00* e *2016-01-10 23:59:00*
_Assunto:_ Previsão Especial no Continente entre 06 e 10 de janeiro de 2016

O estado do tempo no Continente, entre os dias 6 e 10 de janeiro, será influenciado por um fluxo forte de sudoeste com transporte de ar quente e húmido associado a ondulações frontais que se deslocam no Atlântico em direção às ilhas Britânicas. 

Prevê-se precipitação persistente que atingirá de forma mais significativa as regiões a norte do sistema montanhoso Montejunto-Estrela e, em especial nos dias 8 e 10. Nos distritos de Viana do Castelo, Braga, Porto, Aveiro, Vila Real, Viseu e Guarda e, em especial nas zonas e montanhosas, os valores da precipitação acumulada no período entre 6 e 10 poderão ultrapassar 200 mm. 

No final do dia 8 e no dia 9, haverá queda de neve nos locais acima de 1400 metros, e no dia 10, a neve só deverá ocorrer na serra da Estrela a cotas acima de 1600 metros. 

O vento predominará de sudoeste soprando forte e com rajadas até 70 km/h no litoral oeste e até 90 km/h nas terras altas. 

Na costa ocidental, a norte do Cabo Raso, prevê-se ondas do quadrante oeste com 4 a 5 metros de altura significativa.


----------



## Snifa (7 Jan 2016 às 08:23)

Bom dia, 

na próxima segunda-feira poderá ser um dia  complicado no Noroeste


----------



## james (7 Jan 2016 às 13:20)

Vendo a previsão do IPMA, prevêm - se tempos complicados para os próximos dias.  

Muita chuva forte e persistente em muitos locais, muito vento ( vários dias com rajadas até 80/100km/h, é muito vento e não acontece assim tantas vezes tantos dias a soprar com tanta intensidade)  e também alguma neve nas serras da Estrela e Gerês. 

Aqui no Norte, com a saturação dos solos, vamos ver qual será a intensidade das cheias ( é certo que ocorrerão)  e também alguma apreensão com a intensidade do vento e as possíveis consequências.


----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2016 às 13:44)

Final da tarde de Domingo deverá ser complicada no litoral Norte estão previstas rajadas ordem dos 100km/h ( GFS - run6h )


----------



## dopedagain (7 Jan 2016 às 14:24)

james disse:


> Vendo a previsão do IPMA, prevêm - se tempos complicados para os próximos dias.
> 
> Muita chuva forte e persistente em muitos locais, muito vento ( vários dias com rajadas até 80/100km/h, é muito vento e não acontece assim tantas vezes tantos dias a soprar com tanta intensidade)  e também alguma neve nas serras da Estrela e Gerês.
> 
> Aqui no Norte, com a saturação dos solos, vamos ver qual será a intensidade das cheias ( é certo que ocorrerão)  e também alguma apreensão com a intensidade do vento e as possíveis consequências.



Era bom mais um nevão, penso que não demorará muito a chegar   o que havia nas serras do soajo e amarela ( Parque nacional peneda gerês) já derreteu e  ainda não voltou a cair! mas logo vou a Ponte da barca a casa da minha namorada e consigo dar uma olhada para as cotas mais altas do alto da pedrada(1400 metros) mas penso que esta tudo a zero ainda.


----------



## james (7 Jan 2016 às 14:28)

dopedagain disse:


> Era bom mais um nevão, penso que não demorará muito a chegar   o que havia nas serras do soajo e amarela ( Parque nacional peneda gerês) já derreteu e  ainda não voltou a cair! mas logo vou a Ponte da barca a casa da minha namorada e consigo dar uma olhada para as cotas mais altas do alto da pedrada(1400 metros) mas penso que esta tudo a zero ainda.




Era previsível que derretesse com a chegada desta frente quente. 

Mas palpita - me que as terras altas para a semana vão ter bons nevões.


----------



## jonas (7 Jan 2016 às 14:39)

http://www.meteocovilha.com/previsoes/fenomenos-meteorologicos
E interssante.!


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2016 às 15:39)

Em termos gerais, e nas próximas 72 horas, tanto o continente como os Açores irão ser afetados por correntes tropicais, sendo estas mais significativas no arquipélago. Os dias tenderão a ser cinzentos, dependendo a chuva de outros fatores que não vou abordar.

A frente fria que neste momento afeta o G. Oriental dos Açores deverá chegar à Madeira amanhã. Este evento tem muitos prós e contras.

Os prós englobam o extenso fluxo de ar com elevada humidade relativa nos níveis baixos que será favorável à ocorrência de chuva miúda e orográfica. Em altitude, a extensão do ar saturado é reduzida mas onde existe é significativa (aqui e aqui), havendo também movimentos verticais interessantes. O SBCAPE estará por volta dos 400, o MLCAPE será inferior a 500 e a helicidade rondará os 140. O LI estará por volta dos -1/-2 aquando da passagem da frente. Por fim, o cisalhamento tenderá a ser forte e a água precipitável total será moderada a elevada, contando para isso os 25 a 38.1 milímetros a 850 hPa (1 a 1,5 polegadas).

Já os contras dizem respeito à convectividade fraca a moderada (aqui e aqui). Cálculos muito primitivos usando o GFS (6z) indicam a presença de uma atmosfera estável ou próximo disso. O ECM indica algo semelhante, havendo instabilidade nos níveis baixos e estabilidade em altitude.

Como conclusão, a situação na Madeira tenderá a ser de chuva fraca a moderada antes da passagem da frente, havendo uma grande predominância da chuva orográfica. A chuva convectiva tenderá a ser muito localizada, ocorrendo quase exclusivamente aquando da passagem da frente, e pode ser periodicamente forte. A ocorrência de trovoada estará muito dependente das condições de estabilidade, ou falta dela, na atmosfera (neste momento é pouco provável que aconteça). Não me parece que hajam condições para fenómenos severos (talvez se houvesse mais frio/instabilidade em altitude).


----------



## gomas (7 Jan 2016 às 21:17)

bom isto vai animar sexta sab e domingo
vento 100km/h e chuva persistente ou podera ocorrer algum evento forte devido a continuar estas entradas humidas
de oeste que parece nao ter fim 
calma isto só pode ser o inicio de um inverno a antiga


----------



## Orion (7 Jan 2016 às 22:15)




----------



## Joaopaulo (7 Jan 2016 às 23:18)

Mapa das rajadas para tarde de domingo e madrugada de segunda ( GFS - run18h ), vai ser violento


----------



## Orion (8 Jan 2016 às 13:49)

Para Sábado/Domingo há possibilidade de chuva forte nos Açores, não sendo ainda possível determinar com muita exatidão se vai acontecer nos G. Ocidental, Central ou em ambos. Nas próximas 24 horas formar-se-á mais um rio atmosférico entre as Bermudas e o continente. A depressão que está a afetar o anterior arquipélago será a principal força motriz.

No referido fluxo de humidade formar-se-á uma depressão aberta nos níveis baixos com intensidade fraca a moderada (em altitude há a circulação zonal). A elevada água precipitável total e a saturação do ar a 850, 700 e 500 hPa parecem garantia de chuva localmente forte.

Não obstante haver valores extremos de helicidade, o LI positivo e a falta de SBCAPE e MLCAPE significativo dificultarão a ocorrência de eventos convectivos. O cisalhamento também será muito forte, tendendo a destroçar as células que não tenham muito suporte convectivo. Trovoada não deverá acontecer.


----------



## lserpa (8 Jan 2016 às 16:56)

Tal como o @Orion disse, sábado para domingo existe mesmo um grande potencial para chuva forte no arquipélago dos Açores. Por exemplo, a run das 12z aponta para precipitação forte, desta vez no grupo central. 
Coloca a depressão mesmo em cima do grupo central. No grupo oriental o fator mais grave será o vento, quer à superfície e quer a 850hpa, onde a 850hpa o vento modelado é de 140 a 160km/h!! Isto se as próximas saídas não forem muito díspares desta...
Os fatores amplificadores continuam miseráveis com esta saída... A quantidade de humidade relativa a 700hpa é impressionante, após a passagem do sistema frontal associado, a humidade descerá para valores próximos a 5%!


----------



## lserpa (8 Jan 2016 às 17:24)

Segue-se as imagens do GFS 
















V. A 850hpa


----------



## Norther (8 Jan 2016 às 18:39)

Na parte final desta frente ainda é possível que neve no planalto da Torre, com a entrada de ar mais fresco a cota de neve baixa para 1800m sensivelmente e se ainda houver precipitação.


----------



## dopedagain (8 Jan 2016 às 19:23)

Norther disse:


> Na parte final desta frente ainda é possível que neve no planalto da Torre, com a entrada de ar mais fresco a cota de neve baixa para 1800m sensivelmente e se ainda houver precipitação.




E Cota 1000/1200 No Norte! era bom era... vamos esperar para ver


----------



## jonas (8 Jan 2016 às 21:47)

Meu deus!!
Se hoje esta assim emajinesse domingo


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 22:07)

Desde o inicio do dia de domingo até à madrugada de domingo para segunda, o GFS insiste em valores na ordem dos 180mm em 24h no Norte! 
Com a quantidade de jogos de futebol que há por todo o país, muitos não vão chegar ao fim ou sequer começar...

Saída das 18h


----------



## karkov (8 Jan 2016 às 22:11)

huguh disse:


> Desde o inicio do dia de domingo até à madrugada de domingo para segunda, o GFS insiste em valores na ordem dos 180mm em 24h no Norte!
> Com a quantidade de jogos de futebol que há por todo o país, muitos não vão chegar ao fim ou sequer começar...
> 
> Saída das 18h



Nem sempre é mau obrigarem-nos (SportTv) a jogar mais cedo (Moreirense - Vitória as 16:15 de uma quarta-feira)... Abençoado jogo as 18:30 de sábado... Se fosse no domingo como os protegidos (da SportTv) ia ser complicado...


----------



## lserpa (8 Jan 2016 às 22:16)

huguh disse:


> Desde o inicio do dia de domingo até à madrugada de domingo para segunda, o GFS insiste em valores na ordem dos 180mm em 24h no Norte!
> Com a quantidade de jogos de futebol que há por todo o país, muitos não vão chegar ao fim ou sequer começar...
> 
> Saída das 18h


Já agora aproveito as tuas imagens para concluir que nos Açores a precipitação forte mantém-se! A run das 18 do GFS vem reforçar essa probabilidade.


----------



## huguh (8 Jan 2016 às 22:16)

karkov disse:


> Nem sempre é mau obrigarem-nos (SportTv) a jogar mais cedo (Moreirense - Vitória as 16:15 de uma quarta-feira)... Abençoado jogo as 18:30 de sábado... Se fosse no domingo como os protegidos (da SportTv) ia ser complicado...



Off topic: até estava mais a referir-me a jogos de equipas inferiores como no CNS e jogos nos distritais, mas sim esses também :P
Parece que vai ser mais um jogo entre Boavista e Porto debaixo de água,ou neste caso em cima dela


----------



## karkov (8 Jan 2016 às 22:25)

huguh disse:


> Off topic: até estava mais a referir-me a jogos de equipas inferiores como no CNS e jogos nos distritais, mas sim esses também :P
> Parece que vai ser mais um jogo entre Boavista e Porto debaixo de água,ou neste caso em cima dela



Mas esses não têm influência em transmissões televisivas e afins... tirando o Boavista - Porto... mas esse já o ano passado foi debaixo de um temporal e correu mal ao Porto...


----------



## lserpa (8 Jan 2016 às 22:36)

O vento, com esta run das 18h mantém a probabilidade de vento Forte , a muito Forte para o grupo oriental!
Pena que o IPMA ainda está a fiar-se na run das 00z do ECMWF... Quem estará correto? Na minha opinião, o GFS...


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 01:04)

IPMA a meter aviso laranja de precipitação para Viana,Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Viseu e Aveiro entre as 6 da manhã de domingo até ao fim do dia.
Acham possível que chegue a atingir o vermelho? Não me parece que chegue lá.. Estive a ver os critérios de emissão (+40mm/1hora ou +60mm/6h) e até pode ficar perto da 2ª opção mas não me parece que seja suficiente


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 01:16)

huguh disse:


> IPMA a meter aviso laranja de precipitação para Viana,Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Viseu e Aveiro entre as 6 da manhã de domingo até ao fim do dia.
> Acham possível que chegue a atingir o vermelho? Não me parece que chegue lá.. Estive a ver os critérios de emissão (+40mm/1hora ou +60mm/6h) e até pode ficar perto da 2ª opção mas não me parece que seja suficiente




Vermelho acho que não.  Os modelos até têm tirado ligeiramente os picos de precipitação e distribuído mais ao longo do dia.  Laranja é adequado e já é gravoso. 

Agora, outra questão é a grande saturação dos solos que se verifica e aí seria um aviso vermelho, pois estas chuvadas vão trazer problemas, de certeza.  Mas, que eu tenha conhecimento, o IPMA não tem como critério na emissão de avisos a saturação dos solos.


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 12:43)

huguh disse:


> IPMA a meter aviso laranja de precipitação para Viana,Braga, Porto, Vila Real, Viseu e Aveiro entre as 6 da manhã de domingo até ao fim do dia.



*Atenção, alteração do IPMA
Aviso laranja*  começa já hoje a partir das 18h até ao fim do dia de domingo (em vez de começar só às 6 da manhã de amanhã)


----------



## jonas (9 Jan 2016 às 12:48)

huguh disse:


> *Atenção, alteração do IPMA
> Aviso laranja*  começa já hoje a partir das 18h até ao fim do dia de domingo (em vez de começar só às 6 da manhã de amanhã)


Hehe agora e que vai ser!!!!!


----------



## stormy (9 Jan 2016 às 14:36)

Convecção bem organizada deverá continuar na região norte, associada á frente polar, num sector com regime de advecção de ar quente á sfc por baixo de ar frio nos niveis altos.

A sobreposição do low level jet de SW com o jet polar de oeste aos 300hpa deverá garantir condições de shear favoráveis á manutenção de estruturas convectivas de ciclo de vida longo e bem organizadas, com risco de granizo e rajadas severas.


----------



## gomas (9 Jan 2016 às 15:16)

para a minha zona todo domingo metem 40m de chuva
acho curioso tantas horas seguidas vai ser um evento isolado
o que pode trazer complicaçoes uma vez os solos nao conseguem
isolar tanta agua


----------



## gomas (9 Jan 2016 às 15:22)




----------



## SpiderVV (9 Jan 2016 às 15:45)

Parece um mapa de precipitação acumulada total, mas não é. Perspectiva-se para o norte do país um evento algo persistente e forte localmente no que toca à chuva, portanto a ver que problemas é que isso pode dar com os terrenos já saturados dos eventos anteriores.

Vai ser de destacar também o vento que não só vai ser forte em rajadas mas como também em valor médio especialmente nas terras altas.


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 16:02)

Vendo as previsões, estou a ver para os próximos dias uns bons metros de neve acima dos 1400 metros. 

Bom nevão em perspectiva para segunda acima dos 800 - 1000 metros. 

Ainda não consegui perceber por que razão o IPMA ainda não subiu para laranja o aviso para a intensidade do vento.


----------



## huguh (9 Jan 2016 às 16:25)




----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2016 às 17:53)

O GFS já alterou ligeiramente a localização dos maiores acumulados, estando tendencialmente agora no G. Central. Mas ainda é cedo, havendo certamente melhores dados amanhã. A chuva a sério deverá começar no dia 11.


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2016 às 17:59)

james disse:


> Ainda não consegui perceber por que razão o IPMA ainda não subiu para laranja o aviso para a intensidade do vento.



Muito simples: não estão reunidas as condições para a sua emissão.


----------



## gomas (9 Jan 2016 às 18:57)

Orion disse:


> O GFS já alterou ligeiramente a localização dos maiores acumulados, estando tendencialmente agora no G. Central. Mas ainda é cedo, havendo certamente melhores dados amanhã. A chuva a sério deverá começar no dia 11.



meu deus tanta chuva tanto nas ilhas como no continente
vai haver recordes de precipitaçao


----------



## james (9 Jan 2016 às 19:34)

Gerofil disse:


> Muito simples: não estão reunidas as condições para a sua emissão.




Tudo bem, mas, como sempre o IPMA joga pelo seguro.  As rajadas previstas já estão no limite do amarelo e na  transição para o laranja.  Parto do princípio que o IPMA exclui por completo a hipótese de uma rajada de 95km/h ou mesmo de 91 km/h, que já estão dentro do intervalo para aviso laranja.

Ainda podia ir mais longe e dizer que como, penso eu,  é extremamente difícil de detectar previamente se as rajadas podem atingir 90 ou 95 hm / h, poderia afirmar que o IPMA quis ser conservador  e escolheu emitir o aviso amarelo em vez do laranja. 

Por outro lado, também posso pensar que o IPMA emitiu aviso amarelo, porque não acredita que as rajadas de vento se aproximem dos 90 km)/h.  O que neste caso, estaria a induzir a população em erro,  esperando esta fortes rajadas,  quando na realidade vão ser mais baixas. 

Estas duas ideias são paradoxais, pois a primeira implica que o IPMA está um pouco conservador, enquanto na segunda está um pouco arrojado. 

A ideia que eu fico é que o IPMA está ainda um pouco indeciso em relação à intensidade do vento neste evento.


----------



## Joaopaulo (9 Jan 2016 às 20:26)

Domingo ao final da tarde por volta das 18/19h acredito em rajadas da ordem dos 90/ 100km/h no litoral






O GFS via meteociel costuma ser bastante bom em termos de vento , ainda pode mudar vamos aguardar...

http://www.meteociel.fr/modeles/gfs/espagne/precipitations/3h.htm


----------



## Gerofil (9 Jan 2016 às 21:18)

james disse:


> Estas duas ideias são paradoxais, pois a primeira implica que o IPMA está um pouco conservador, enquanto na segunda está um pouco arrojado.A ideia que eu fico é que o IPMA está ainda um pouco indeciso em relação à intensidade do vento neste evento.



As entidades oficiais por norma trabalham segundo protocolos e não por meras conveniências.


----------



## Orion (9 Jan 2016 às 23:10)

Fazendo uma antevisão das próximas 72 horas no arquipélago dos Açores usando o GFS 18z... certos aspetos deste evento parecem-me algo voláteis por isso vou dividir a minha opinião por dias.

Nas próximas 24 horas:

Oo arquipélago dos Açores continuará a ser afetado pelo rio atmosférico, havendo ainda a passagem, na próxima madrugada, da depressão nos níveis baixos que abordei anteriormente (aviso amarelo para chuva nos Grs. Central e Oriental). Ao longo do dia de amanhã, a frente (tecnicamente é isto que está nas cartas frontais) deslocar-se-á para sudoeste e a humidade em altitude irá reduzir drasticamente, impossibilitando a ocorrência de chuva muito significativa. Ainda assim, a saturação do ar nos níveis baixos fará com o que o dia seja tendencialmente muito cinzento. Nota ainda para o final da tarde fresco.

----

No período 24-48 horas (18h do dia 10 até 18h do dia 11):

Não obstante a imensa distância, a depressão começará a afetar o arquipélago mediante um cavado. Este cavado será responsável por trazer novamente o rio atmosférico para as ilhas. O ar tenderá a estar muito saturado nos vários níveis da atmosfera (850, 700 e 500 hPa) e tenderá a ser mais persistente no G. Ocidental e Central.

Para o final deste período, e em termos de convectividade, o cavado irá interagir com o anticiclone formando uma região convectiva semi-permanente perto ou sobre o G. Ocidental e Central. O GFS modela recorrentes cisões e novas formações de um bloqueio a norte das ilhas. Esta intensa batalha, e correspondente choque de massas de ar muito diferentes, é visível nos gradientes térmicos muito significativos (especialmente aqui e aqui. Há grandes diferenças mesmo à superfície).

A formação de depressões abertas secundárias, se e quando ocorrerem, irá exacerbar localmente a convecção. O grande fator que me suscita muitas dúvidas é mesmo a água precipitável a 850 hPa. Há muita incerteza. E qualquer aumento no seu valor irá incrementar os acumulados convectivos. A situação não é mais crítica porque os ventos não têm muita força em altitude (aqui e aqui).

Em termos de outros fatores convectivos, o SBCAPE e o MLCAPE mais significativos tenderão a estar a sul do G. Oriental e Central, onde não há muita convectividade em altitude. Contudo, não descarto trovoada nesta zona devido a alguma força nos ventos. As células terão que ultrapassar a reduzida humidade em altitude. Não obstante a helicidade extrema, o cisalhamento muto intenso não deverá permitir a ocorrência de fenómenos severos de vento ou trovoadas (severas) devido à falta de maior suporte convectivo. Só mesmo a sul do G. Oriental mas já abordei a pouca humidade em altitude.

----

No período 48-72 horas (18h do dia 11 até 18h do dia 12):

Não vou fazer uma previsão detalhada devido à referida volatilidade. Mas neste período haverá a continuação das condições anteriormente mencionadas enquanto o referido cavado origina a 2ª depressão fechada (e divide permanentemente o anticiclone em 2).

Convectivamente, o G. Oriental tem bons índices para a ocorrência de trombas d'água/tornados fracos (instabilidade, helicidade...). O ar extremamente seco em altitude poderá inviabilizar isso (ainda é cedo).

----

Em termos de conclusão, este evento deverá afetar mais o G. Ocidental e Central. A chuva tenderá a ser persistente, podendo variar entre chuva miúda e chuva intensa (esta pode ocorrer a qualquer movimento, devido ao surgimento das depressões secundárias, de movimentos verticais dispersos ou a outros fatores). Os ventos, e consequentemente a chuva, deverão ser mais intensos entre o dia 11 e o dia 12 aquando da formação da nova depressão. A orografia deverá desempenhar um papel significativos especialmente em ilhas como S. Jorge que são autênticas paredes:






Este evento poderia ser muito mais gravoso. Tanto em termos de sinótica como em termos de localização (S. Miguel). Ainda assim, muita chuva deve ser esperada.

----

Reitero que há ainda muita incerteza. O ICON não modela a génese da 2ª depressão a norte/nordeste dos Açores. Modela sim a manutenção do bloqueio a norte e uma depressão estacionada sobre o arquipélago que traria uma corrente prolongada de sul. A ver...

Cavado 'normal' e respetiva chuva (que não é muita):











----

O bloqueio vence e a depressão (aberta) fica no arquipélago:


----------



## huguh (10 Jan 2016 às 01:35)

huguh disse:


> *Atenção, alteração do IPMA
> Aviso laranja*  começa já hoje a partir das 18h até ao fim do dia de domingo (em vez de começar só às 6 da manhã de amanhã)



este IPMA não tá quieto...era às 6 da manhã de hoje, depois meteram às 18h de sábado, atualizaram, pras 19h e agora já só começou à 1 da manhã de domingo lol


----------



## Pedro Mindz (10 Jan 2016 às 01:43)

huguh disse:


> este IPMA não tá quieto...era às 6 da manhã de hoje, depois meteram às 18h de sábado, atualizaram, pras 19h e agora já só começou à 1 da manhã de domingo lol



Eles vão atualizando até começar a chover a potes basicamente. Assim ninguém se engana.. Ridiculo, são eles pagos para este trabalho, dificil..


----------



## MSantos (10 Jan 2016 às 03:06)

huguh disse:


> este IPMA não tá quieto...era às 6 da manhã de hoje, depois meteram às 18h de sábado, atualizaram, pras 19h e agora já só começou à 1 da manhã de domingo lol





Pedro Mindz disse:


> Eles vão atualizando até começar a chover a potes basicamente. Assim ninguém se engana.. Ridiculo, são eles pagos para este trabalho, dificil..



Vamos lá pessoal, isto aqui não é o muro das lamentações anti-IPMA, é um tópico de previsões.

Para reclamar com o IPMA: https://www.ipma.pt/pt/siteinfo/contacto.jsp


----------



## stormy (10 Jan 2016 às 04:10)

É evidente pelas imagens de sat IR/WV a presença de uma shortwave no jet polar sobreposta à margem frontal de superficie...
Uma nova ondulação em altura deverá voltar a excitar a região frontal durante o fim da manhã e inicio de tarde.
Ar relativamente frio nos níveis médios e altos mantém-se presente na região norte, com a isoterma dos -20ºC aos 500hpa a sair da região apenas durante a tarde.

Mantém-se o regime de advecção e convergência de humidade, com a análise mesoescalar a sugerir valores de SBCAPE até 300-600J/Kg sem inibição convectiva.

As condições cinemáticas continuam muito favoráveis, com 0-6km shear até 35-40m/s e SRH entre 150 e 300m2/s2.

Nestas condições espera-se o desenvolvimento de estruturas em arco e convecção em training/LEWP assim como low topped supercells de carácter discreto.

Todos estes modos convectivos serão capazes de gerar tempo severo, em especial precipitações excessivas até 70mm/3h e rajadas severas, com fenómenos extremos de vento possíveis.


----------



## Vince (10 Jan 2016 às 09:04)

Dois modelos de alta resolução para o continente, desde agora (9h) até ao início da manhã de amanhã, 2ªfeira:


*WRF MC 2km - Rajada horária*







*AROME IPMA 2.5km  - Rajada 3 horas*








*WRF MC - Precipitação horária*







Zoom Noroeste PI











*AROME IPMA - Precipitação 3 horas*


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2016 às 11:25)

O GFS aumenta a água precipitável a 850 hPa. Pelo WRF e o ECM deverá ser emitido um aviso laranja. No caso do modelo europeu o aviso poderá ser prolongado. Os grandes acumulados mantêm-se:






O ICON já segue o GFS e o ECM em termos de sinótica. Os acumulados também são semelhantes:











Como é um evento em que há muita convecção misturada com chuva estratiforme não me admiraria nada se a dada altura fossem cumpridos os critérios para aviso vermelho.


----------



## dopedagain (10 Jan 2016 às 18:10)

Começam a descer as cotas de neve! 1000/1200m para o alto minho  Com esta chuva espero que caia um nevão memorável na serra do Soajo e Serra Amarela!!


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2016 às 19:00)

Para dia 12:


----------



## lserpa (10 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

Orion disse:


> Para dia 12:


parece que o mais severo poderá esgueirar-se um pouco mais para norte!!


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2016 às 20:20)

lserpa disse:


> parece que o mais severo poderá esgueirar-se um pouco mais para norte!!



Não necessariamente:











Prefiro esperar para ver como é que a realidade se compara com os modelos. O aviso amarelo do IPMA é risível.


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2016 às 20:40)

*COMUNICADO: CONDIÇÕES PARA A OCORRÊNCIA DE FENÓMENOS EXTREMOS DE PRECIPITAÇÃO*

Uma depressão localizada a sudoeste do arquipélago e com deslocamento para nordeste, irá provocar um agravamento do estado do tempo em todas as ilhas. Devido a esta situação meteorológica, existem condições para a ocorrência de fenómenos extremos de precipitação em especial a partir da tarde de segunda-feira (11 de Janeiro de 2016) nas ilhas do Grupo Ocidental, estendendo-se a partir da noite às ilhas do Grupo Central. Sugere-se o acompanhamento da informação meteorológica.






É certamente um dos invernos mais rigorosos das últimas décadas. Que segue-se a um dos mais secos da história registada. O tempo está louco. E este evento ainda podia ser mais grave.


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2016 às 20:51)

Para fins comparativos:


----------



## Orion (10 Jan 2016 às 21:32)

250 milímetros (pontinho muito pequeno) em 48 horas num sistema não tropical. É obra.


----------



## james (11 Jan 2016 às 14:40)

À pouco, ouvi um meteorologista do IPMA afirmar que a partir da noite, os aguaceiros vão aumentar de frequência e  queda de neve a cotas médias no Norte,  acima dos 800 metros. 

Eu penso que, com o frio que já está instalado e que se sente,  o Litoral Norte também será contemplado com essa cota ou quiçá,  uma cota mais baixa ainda.

Se tiver tempo, ainda dou um saltinho a Castro Laboreiro amanhã.


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2016 às 15:35)

Já se entrou nas 24 horas mais relevantes do evento. Parece haver um ligeiro desagravamento:











Contudo, há variáveis que mudaram ligeiramente. A água precipitável a 850 hPa deverá ser moderada a elevada mas isso é algo que já tinha abordado anteriormente. As maiores diferenças referem-se à aproximação do CAPE das ilhas ocidentais e centrais. Algo visível no GFS e no WRF. Isto poderá ajudar a formar células mais fortes a sul que poderão afetar as ilhas antes de se dissiparem trazendo consigo chuva forte localmente.

A mancha nebulosa, responsável pela maioria da chuva, está bastante saturada, inclusivamente perto da superfície. E tenderá a afetar os Grs. Central e Ocidental durante algumas horas.

Em termos térmicos, até há grande redução na temperatura na baixa atmosfera. Mas isto parece reduzir-se substancialmente por volta dos 700 hPa. Desconheço a espessura da eventual camada de estabilidade. Mas acho que há boas possibilidade para que o LI fique negativo sobre as ilhas.

Em termos de tempo severo, a helicidade será reduzida a extrema mesmo durante a madrugada. O cisalhamento também terá valores muito diferentes no arquipélago. Não tenho conhecimentos suficientes acerca de tempo severo para expressar com clareza e certeza o que é que pode acontecer mas, no meu amadorismo, penso que podem ocorrer, com um baixo risco, trombas d'água ou tornados fracos durante a madrugada à medida que o cisalhamento baixa nos Grs. Central e Oriental (se bem que este grupo terá pouca humidade relativa em altitude, o que reduzirá o risco). A ocorrência de trovoadas deverá ser limitada pela eventual existência de uma camada de estabilidade e, mais importante, pelo reduzido CAPE/MLCAPE sobre as ilhas.


----------



## dopedagain (11 Jan 2016 às 18:18)

james disse:


> À pouco, ouvi um meteorologista do IPMA afirmar que a partir da noite, os aguaceiros vão aumentar de frequência e  queda de neve a cotas médias no Norte,  acima dos 800 metros.
> 
> Eu penso que, com o frio que já está instalado e que se sente,  o Litoral Norte também será contemplado com essa cota ou quiçá,  uma cota mais baixa ainda.
> 
> Se tiver tempo, ainda dou um saltinho a Castro Laboreiro amanhã.



Em lamas e Castro hoje a tarde nevou disso tenho a certeza porque a minha namorada está em melgaço, só não sei se acumulou mas vou tentar saber, mas de certeza que vai cair mais hoje a noite ou ainda continua a cair.  eu subi hoje a tarde a serra do oural (725m) ainda não tinha nada,  nao consegui ver para as cotas mais altas da serra do soajo e serra amarela porque estava tudo completamente coberto de nuvens! mas se caiu em castro caiu no planalto todo da peneda geres


----------



## Orion (11 Jan 2016 às 19:37)

Mais um ligeiro desagravamento:











Ainda assim:






Após um breve interregno o G. Oriental poderá ser afetado:


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 13:54)

Nas próximas horas o bloqueio deverá voltar a unir-se e a isolar a depressão a sul dos Açores. Lá para 6ª feira há mais:


----------



## ferreirinha47 (12 Jan 2016 às 14:49)

http://www.extremadura7dias.com/not...ntico-en-enero-algo-inusual-afectara-a-espana
Será que nos afecta?


----------



## Orion (12 Jan 2016 às 17:38)

Fazendo uma nova antevisão das próximas 72 horas. Para não ficar muito confuso vou novamente dividir por dias.

12h 13/1  12h 14/1:

A depressão aberta irá continuar a deslocar-se para nordeste, separando-se da depressão principal a sul dos Açores. Durante este processo o arquipélago dos Açores será atravessado por uma corrente de sul/sudoeste com muita água precipitável. Isto na prática traduz-se numa frente quente quase estacionária com ondulações, sendo muito interessante ver as diferenças brutais no ponto de orvalho.

Em termos convectivos, há e continuará a haver muita discrepância na força dos ventos ao longo da atmosfera (10m; 850 hPa; 700 hPa). A humidade a 700 hPa será muito irregular (e a 500 hPa será muito semelhante). O GFS modela SBCAPE significativo e LI negativo a sul/sudeste das ilhas. Mas acho bem possível que tais condições aconteçam sobre o arquipélago tendo em conta as discrepâncias verificadas hoje entre o modelado e o observado. Ainda assim, o GFS modela uma possível camada de estabilidade com espessura desconhecida por volta dos 700 hPa.

A helicidade tenderá a ser significativa e a aumentar para o final do referido período. O cisalhamento continuará a ter valores bastante discrepantes ao longo do arquipélago. Em altitude (>500 hPa), os ventos são fracos a moderados.

Em jeito de conclusão, podem ocorrer aguaceiros fracos a moderados dispersos um pouco por todas as ilhas devido à saturação do ar a 850 hPa. A chuva mais intensa, sendo que pode ocorrer desde chuva fraca a forte, tenderá a estar concentrada na faixa de ar saturado em altitude. O SBCAPE, se houver, poderá intensificar a precipitação. Não creio que hajam condições para trovoada*. Há condições marginais para a ocorrência de tornados/trombas d'água fracas a sul do G. Oriental.

* Durante a madrugada de amanhã, haverá um cisalhamento e helicidade muito significativas no G. Central. O reduzido SBCAPE deverá inviabilizar o surgimento de nuvens convectivas intensas e a ocorrência de fenómenos severos.

----

12h 14/1  12h 15/1:

O anticiclone deverá consolidar a sua posição a norte dos Açores. O fluxo de elevada água precipitável deverá ficar estacionário sobre ou perto do G. Oriental. Este fluxo alimentará o sistema frontal que mais tarde afetará o continente. À superfície o ponto de orvalho poderá chegar aos 18º, ou seja, há a possibilidade de neblinas ou nevoeiros. Não obstante a imensa saturação do ar, não parece que vá haver muitos fatores convectivos (10 m; 850 hPa). Deverá ser um dia caracterizado pela chuva miúda e orográfica. O GFS também indica alguns movimentos verticais significativos, portanto chuva moderada pode ocorrer.

A helicidade será moderada. O cisalhamento será também. As condições para a ocorrência de tornados/trombas d'água fracas são, novamente e a meu ver, marginais.

No final deste período a depressão deverá começar a deslocar-se para norte/nordeste.

----

12h 15/1  12h 16/1:

Não me vou alongar muito neste dia até porque há coisas que eu acho que vão mudar.

A depressão estará a afetar os Açores. A muita humidade em altitude indica chuva contínua com as mais diversas intensidades. Em geral a força dos ventos aumentará na atmosfera ao longo deste período mas não a 500 hPa.

Em relação a este evento há algumas coisas que são muito importantes nas futuras reavaliações. A água precipitável a 850 hPa, a helicidade e o SBCAPE.


----------



## André Ultra (12 Jan 2016 às 17:38)

Boa tarde, li algures que o tempo vai piorar amanha. Confirma-se ou não?


----------



## david 6 (13 Jan 2016 às 02:29)

André Ultra disse:


> Boa tarde, li algures que o tempo vai piorar amanha. Confirma-se ou não?



sim, se te estás a referir à tua localidade do teu perfil (Mesão Frio) amanhã poderá ocorrer uns aguaceiros fracos e depois na quinta no inicio da manhã estão a prever chuva forte, depois volta a melhorar o tempo apesar de ficar mais frio


----------



## vamm (13 Jan 2016 às 11:42)

_Ouvi _dizer que vai chegar uma massa de ar frio e que vai haver temperaturas abaixo de 0ºC.... podem dar-me mais informações?


----------



## vamm (13 Jan 2016 às 13:14)




----------



## Snifa (13 Jan 2016 às 13:32)

vamm disse:


> _Ouvi _dizer que vai chegar uma massa de ar frio e que vai haver temperaturas abaixo de 0ºC.... podem dar-me mais informações?



Eu penso que essa massa de ar fria será mais a Leste,  por Portugal  podemos ter temperaturas abaixo de 0ºc  mas durante as noites de céu limpo ( acentuado arrefecimento nocturno ) e nos locais habituais, em especial no interior com formação de geada/gelo, frio a sério, de preferência com neve a cotas baixas,  ainda não é desta que vem para cá, pelo menos os modelos não mostram nada nesse sentido


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2016 às 14:33)

Orion disse:


> 12h 15/1 - 12h 16/1:
> 
> Não me vou alongar muito neste dia até porque há coisas que eu acho que vão mudar.
> 
> ...



No seguimento do comunicado do IPMA:

https://drive.google.com/file/d/0B6XaVQDYMgtPVVA3TlNDbjFXRE1ndUFwQXpEQVZ6YlpEbGNv/view?pref=2&pli=1

Parece-me que o ECM também indica valores muito grandes de água precipitável a 850 hPa. No GFS está entre 38 e 50 milímetros (1,5 a 2 polegadas):







Para piorar as coisas, a corrente de sul deverá ser bastante rápida:






A humidade relativa será bastante elevada a 850 hPa e a 700 hPa. Poderão haver movimentos verticais significativos a 925 hPa em combinação com uma elevada humidade relativa.

Como já escrevi anteriormente, os ventos terão muita força desde a superfície até mais ou menos 700 hPa (tendo ainda uma força considerável). Felizmente o SBCAPE/MLCAPE deverá ficar a sul/sudoeste. A depressão passará pelos Açores em fase de cavamento.

Por outras palavras, e no período mais crítico, a chuva tenderá a ser persistente. Dependendo dos fatores locais (orografia, ventos), a chuva poderá ser continuamente moderada a forte, gerando acumulados muito grandes. *As regiões habituais deverão ter muita atenção a deslizamentos de terra e/ou inundações rápidas.*

---

A Madeira também deverá ser afetada por uma quantidade considerável de água precipitável. A oeste/sudoeste há muito CAPE e LI. Algo para ir vendo:


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2016 às 15:47)

Orion disse:


> A Madeira também deverá ser afetada por uma quantidade considerável de água precipitável. A oeste/sudoeste há muito CAPE e LI. Algo para ir vendo:



A Madeira deverá escapar aos efeitos da depressão, estando protegida por uma crista anticiclónica onde os ventos serão geralmente calmos. Ainda assim, alguma chuva orográfica pode ocorrer tendo em conta a saturação do ar a 850 e 700 hPa (mais elevada neste nível). A pouquíssima humidade relativa a 925 hPa poderá impedir que alguma da eventual chuva chegue às terras mais baixas.

A sudoeste da Madeira haverá muita instabilidade mas a pouca humidade relativa a 850 hPa deverá limitar fortemente o desenvolvimento das células. É possível que alguma célula chegue à Madeira. Mas deverá dissipar-se rapidamente devido à falta de fatores convectivos.

No meteograma (do fórum) é possível ver um cisalhamento direcional muito pronunciado no Funchal (ao qual generalizo para a ilha inteira). Não há muitas condições para o surgimento de células na Madeira mas uma qualquer célula que se desprenda da zona instável a sudoeste pode contribuir para o surgimento de uma tromba d'água/tornado fraco junto do arquipélago. A atmosfera mais ou menos estável no primeiro quilómetro e meio (arrefecimento de +-4º/km), bem como a possível intrusão de ar seco a 925 hPa deverão dificultar a ocorrência (as trombas d'água de bom tempo são muito difíceis para prever e não encontro propriamente um conjunto uniformizado de variáveis preditivas, o que dificulta o meu raciocínio).


----------



## Orion (13 Jan 2016 às 16:04)




----------



## lserpa (13 Jan 2016 às 16:15)

Orion disse:


>


Venha o Diabo e escolha lolol


----------



## vamm (14 Jan 2016 às 21:08)

Quem é que me pode informar das condições do vento para amanhã?


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 00:29)

Após a passagem do furacão, que está a ser acompanhado num outro tópico, ocorrerá a formação de um cavado na região dos Açores (entre o dia 15 e o dia 16). O fluxo de sudoeste/sul consequente, em conjunção com a aproximação de uma frente fria (com fraca intensidade) a oeste, deverá (continuar a) trazer ar com muita água precipitável e com um SBCAPE de +-650/MLCAPE de +-500.

Gradualmente haverá a adveção de ar mais frio para o arquipélago, sendo isto mais observável a 850 hPa e especialmente a 700 hPa. Por volta das 12h do dia 16 deverão estar reunidas as condições para uma atmosfera condicionalmente instável nos primeiros 3 quilómetros de altitude (se bem que o ritmo de arrefecimento não é muito grande, por volta dos 6º/km), com especial ênfase para os Grs. Central e Oriental.

Os ventos a 10 metros serão geralmente calmos. Contudo, a 850 hPa serão tendencialmente moderados. Ainda assim, há a possibilidade de haverem bolsas de calmaria. A mudança da direção dos ventos no sentido dos ponteiros do relógio em altitude abonam a favor da instabilidade (sul/sudoeste a 10 metros; oeste a 850 hPa).

Em termos de humidade, ela é elevada a 925 hPA, moderada a elevada a 850 hPa e muito irregular a 700 hPa.

Desta forma, e acho que desta vez abordei todas as variáveis associadas, estão criadas as condições para a ocorrência de trombas d'água/tornados fracos (de bom tempo), sendo isto mais provável no G. Oriental e com menor probabilidade no G. Central.

A ausência de muitos fatores convectivos e a pouca humidade em altitude deverão impedir o surgimento generalizado de células mais significativas (e consequentemente trovoada). Contudo, poderá ocorrer chuva fraca em alguns sítios. Fatores locais podem induzir a convecção, cujas consequências dependerão das restantes variáveis meteorológicas (ex.: humidade em altitude). Os ventos fracos perto da superfície tenderão a reduzir a chuva orográfica, sendo esta previsão mais aplicável a S. Miguel.

Por fim, a frente fria que se aproxima irá remover todo o CAPE do arquipélago. Não só parece empurrar ar muito seco como não transporta muito ar húmido em altitude.


----------



## Orion (15 Jan 2016 às 00:41)

A Tunísia deve ver uns flocos de neve (coisa que o continente não vai ver ):


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2016 às 17:38)

Os modelos estão a dar chuva para segunda feira e um pouco por toda a semana... e então o AA?


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 18:23)

luismeteo3 disse:


> Os modelos estão a dar chuva para segunda feira e um pouco por toda a semana... e então o AA?


Foi dar um passeio mas já volta. 
Isto só prova que o GFS, pelo menos, sofre muitas mudanças inesperadas.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2016 às 21:24)

O IPMA já tem chuva para amanhã, de manhã e á tarde... é verdade? Obrigado!


----------



## TiagoLC (16 Jan 2016 às 21:36)

luismeteo3 disse:


> O IPMA já tem chuva para amanhã, de manhã e á tarde... é verdade? Obrigado!


Só à tarde é que há maior probabilidade e é no máximo chuva fraca.


----------



## luismeteo3 (16 Jan 2016 às 21:39)

Tiagolco disse:


> Só à tarde é que há maior probabilidade e é no máximo chuva fraca.


Obrigado!


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2016 às 13:34)

Neste momento uma frente fria atravessa o G. Central dos Açores dirigindo-se para o Oriental.

As próximas 72 horas serão marcadas pela formação de um rio atmosférico que afetará especialmente o G. Ocidental. A humidade muito irregular da atmosfera (850 hPa; 700 hPa) deverá impedir a ocorrência persistente de aguaceiros/períodos de chuva significativos. Ainda assim, é possível ocorrerem aguaceiros moderados a fortes devido ao aumento progressivo da água precipitável.

Para o dia 20 os ventos devem ficar mais fortes, sendo isto propício a chuva convectiva dispersa e mais frequente (dependerá da existência ou não de uma atmosfera instável).

Durante a maior parte do tempo destes 3 dias que se avizinham, o LI será positivo. Como consequência da atmosfera estável, a chuva predominante será estratiforme, o que é típico deste tipo de evento.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2016 às 17:55)

o que acham para o dia de amanhã? estou a achar os modelos um bocado confusos, parece que cada um diz uma coisa, uns dão boa percitação, outros dão pouca, outro dá cape suficiente para trovoadas no litoral centro e sul, outros dão quase nada, o que acham do dia de amanhã?


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2016 às 18:18)

david 6 disse:


> o que acham para o dia de amanhã? estou a achar os modelos um bocado confusos, parece que cada um diz uma coisa, uns dão boa percitação, outros dão pouca, outro dá cape suficiente para trovoadas no litoral centro e sul, outros dão quase nada, o que acham do dia de amanhã?


Penso que amanhã há pouquíssima probabilidade, ou nenhuma, de haver trovoada. Já a chuva, não sei em que modelos te baseias mas mesmo que haja chuva, será fraca, ou então acumulará poucos milímetros, pelo menos para o centro e sul do país, mas havendo zonas, como Portalegre, onde irá chover razoavelmente. Não se exclui a ocorrência de mais chuva do que a que está prevista, claro. Aguardemos...
É a mera opinião de um amador.


----------



## david 6 (18 Jan 2016 às 19:31)

Tiagolco disse:


> Penso que amanhã há pouquíssima probabilidade, ou nenhuma, de haver trovoada. Já a chuva, não sei em que modelos te baseias mas mesmo que haja chuva, será fraca, ou então acumulará poucos milímetros, pelo menos para o centro e sul do país, mas havendo zonas, como Portalegre, onde irá chover razoavelmente. Não se exclui a ocorrência de mais chuva do que a que está prevista, claro. Aguardemos...
> É a mera opinião de um amador.




por exemplo vou ao wrf (modelo do galicia) tem cape de 300 prai +ou-, vou aos modelos do ipma (arome e aladin) até metem precipitação razoavel, mas depois vou ao ecm e gfs não está nada de especial


----------



## Orion (18 Jan 2016 às 20:33)

.... Portugal ....
Another shortwave trough, with a large vorticity lobe, will approach the coasts of Portugal during the afternoon of Tuesday, favoring synoptic lift. Strong baroclinicity will result in strong to gale non-convective wind gusts but also mid-level steep lapse rates and moist BL will form some hundreds of CAPE, so CI should start until 21z. Within these storm cells, severe wind gusts are possible due to a 850 hPa jet streak. Furthermore, some large hail events are possible at the coasts of Portugal as some CAPE overlaps with 20 - 25 m/s of DLS.

http://www.estofex.org/


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2016 às 20:40)

Orion disse:


>


@david 6 há possibilidade de trovoada pelos vistos!!


----------



## james (18 Jan 2016 às 20:47)

Tiagolco disse:


> @david 6 há possibilidade de trovoada pelos vistos!!



Eu penso que amanhã poderão haver surpresas em todo o Litoral Oeste, em termos de atividade elétrica. 

O ECM, muitas vezes, lida mal com estas entradas.  O IPMA, muitas vezes, só atualiza a previsão de trovoadas na última, como se viu ainda à pouco tempo.


----------



## TiagoLC (18 Jan 2016 às 20:54)

james disse:


> Eu penso que amanhã poderão haver surpresas em todo o Litoral Oeste, em termos de atividade elétrica.
> 
> O ECM, muitas vezes, lida mal com estas entradas.  O IPMA, muitas vezes, só atualiza a previsão de trovoadas na última, como se viu ainda à pouco tempo.


Pois é. Nunca se sabe. 
Mas também é melhor não ter tantas expectativas.

Há que dar, também, destaque aos nossos colegas do fórum, que também prevêem o mesmo cenário.




http://www.bestweather.pt/?p=453


----------



## jonas_87 (19 Jan 2016 às 10:12)

Venha lá essa chuva, que bem precisamos.


----------



## luismeteo3 (19 Jan 2016 às 11:52)

jonas_87 disse:


> Venha lá essa chuva, que bem precisamos.


Bem a imagem de satélite tambêm promete... http://en.sat24.com/en/sp


----------



## Orion (19 Jan 2016 às 19:52)

Com tanto rio atmosférico penso que se devia arranjar um nome próprio para o dos Açores. Os americanos já nomearam o rio atmosférico que inunda a Califórnia de vez em quando. Chama-se o 'Expresso Ananás' porque passa pelo Havai, arquipélago em tempos conhecidos pela produção da fruta. Lá no RU há um local onde chove há quase 3 meses consecutivos. E de vez em quando os rios atmosféricos simplesmente não querem acabar.

Brincadeiras à parte e relativamente aos Açores nas próximas 36 a 48 horas... em termos gerais a corrente húmida do Golfo do México continuará bastante pujante:






A humidade muito irregular em altitude, especialmente, a 700 hPa, tem reduzido muito significativamente a precipitação caída (ainda assim em S. Miguel foi um dia muito cinzento e muita chuva miúda e persistente). Isto mudará ligeiramente nas próximos 2 dias, sendo auxiliado pelo recorrente aparecimento de depressões a noroeste do G. Ocidental. Isto aumentará a força do fluxo de sudoeste e os níveis de água precipitável, que podem chegar a +-1,5 polegadas aos 850 hPa (38 milímetros), especialmente nos Grs. Ocidental e Central. Na carta de superfície, e tecnicamente, os Açores serão afetados por uma frente fria. O G. Oriental será tendencialmente o menos afetado devido à intrusão de ar seco a 850 hPa. Como consequência, a chuva intensa só se verificará aquando da passagem da frente:






Esta frente fria eventualmente ficará estacionada nas imediações do G. Oriental sendo ainda cedo, a meu ver, precisar onde (nem sempre os modelos acertam).

Nas imediações do G. Ocidental estarão as condições de maior instabilidade, havendo por vezes LI negativo e SBCAPE a rondar os 400/MLCAPE entre 250 e 500. O período mais propício a fenómenos convectivos ocorrerá nas próximas 24 a 36 horas. A oeste/sudoeste do G. Ocidental há condições para fenómenos convectivos intensos, tais como a presença de um _jet_ muito forte, cisalhamento superior a 25 m/s, helicidade que pode chegar aos 300 e uma shortwave. O muito ar seco em altitude (500 hPa) deve impedir que muita célula se desenvolva (a humidade irregular abaixo deste nível determinará tendencialmente uma convecção dispersa):






Este ar seco em altitude, associado à redução de outras variáveis convectivas tais como o SBCAPE e a força do jet, deve reduzir a probabilidade da ocorrência de eventos mais fortes (chuva, vento...) nos Grs. Central e Oriental. Ainda assim, e ao longo da frente, chuva moderada a forte deve ser esperada no G. Central. Já em relação ao G. Oriental, os efeitos dependerão, como escrevi anteriormente, de onde a frente ficará parada.


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2016 às 14:42)

Bom, parece que o final da semana vai ser animado para os Açores. Lá para o dia 23 a corrente de sudoeste afetará com maior instabilidade o arquipélago. As depressões a noroeste do arquipélago tenderão a forçar mais convecção na referida corrente.

Em altitude parece que o cavado terá mais força, trazendo para o arquipélago ar polar que pode chegar perto dos -25º a 500 hPa no G. Ocidental. Perto da superfície uma intrusão de ar quente que pode chegar perto dos 15º a 925 hPa no G. Oriental. Isto poderá traduzir-se, porque ainda faltam 3 dias, num arrefecimento muito significativo na atmosfera, especialmente nos Grs. Central e Oriental (sendo uma das manifestações o LI negativo). O SBCAPE e o MLCAPE podem chegar aos 1000, com um cisalhamento tendencialmente superior a 12,5 m/s mas que pode chegar a mais de 22,5 m/s. A água precipitável pode chegar às 1,5 polegadas (38 milímetros) a 850 hPa. A helicidade poderá chegar aos 240.

Enfatizando que ainda faltam 3 dias e algumas coisas podem mudar, neste momento o GFS modela condições de grande instabilidade na região dos Açores especialmente nos Grs. Oriental e Central. A humidade irregular ao longo da atmosfera deverá limitar grandemente o aparecimento das células. Contudo, elas deverão aparecer frequentemente e de forma dispersa. A chuva decorrente destas células poderá ser forte a muito forte. A trovoada poderá ser frequente e dispersa, não sendo de excluir a ocorrência de células mais intensas. A ocorrência de fenómenos extremos, incluindo tornados, é ainda baixa. Não obstante a irregular humidade já abordada, chuva estratiforme (fraca a moderada) pode ocorrer enquanto o arquipélago estiver sendo afetado pelo rio atmosférico.

No fim de semana, parece que as condições instáveis vão persistir:






Tendo uma agravante, que é o aumento da força do _jet_:


----------



## Orion (20 Jan 2016 às 23:20)

Brutal ciclogénese explosiva no Atlântico noroeste. 999 hPa no início (canto esquerdo da imagem):






24 horas depois, uma queda de 29 hPa (970 hPa):






12 horas depois uma queda de 13 hPa (957 hPa). Ou seja uma queda de 42 hPa em 36 horas:


----------



## jonas (21 Jan 2016 às 14:10)

Orion disse:


> Brutal ciclogénese explosiva no Atlântico noroeste. 999 hPa no início (canto esquerdo da imagem):
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Podera afetar nos?


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2016 às 14:11)

jonas disse:


> Podera afetar nos?



Não, estando em questão o continente. Afetará mais os Açores.


----------



## jonas (21 Jan 2016 às 14:14)

Orion disse:


> Não, estando em questão o continente. Afetará mais os Açores.


Obrigado


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2016 às 14:21)

Agora é esperar para ver.


----------



## james (21 Jan 2016 às 14:26)

Mas atenção que os modelos estão a prever uma depressão com algum significado para a próxima segunda / terça.  Valores de precipitação significativos ( no Litoral Norte em alguns locais> 60 mm) , cape e li um pouco elevados,  bastante vento e descida da PA relativamente acentuada. 

Agora a questão será a intensidade deste evento, os modelos tem agravado numas saídas e recuado noutras. Penso que poderá ter, pelo menos, uma relacao indireta com essa depressão nos Açores.


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2016 às 14:41)

também tenho reparado que os modelos teem previsto trovoadas na Segunda feira


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Jan 2016 às 16:36)

Alguém me pode confirmar se, amanhã, a margem sul vai haver nevoeiro? Ou será que vai estar sol com alguma nebulosidade?


----------



## david 6 (21 Jan 2016 às 17:01)

PapoilaVerde disse:


> Alguém me pode confirmar se, amanhã, a margem sul vai haver nevoeiro? Ou será que vai estar sol com alguma nebulosidade?


 
eu penso que amanhã esteja um dia parecido com o de hoje à tarde


----------



## PapoilaVerde (21 Jan 2016 às 17:18)

Obrigada


----------



## Orion (21 Jan 2016 às 19:47)

Desconheço o critério usado para avaliar o risco de tornados:






http://www.nordicweather.net/ennustekartat.php?en

Infelizmente o Lightning Wizard não chega aos Açores:






Ainda no próximo evento, o ECM carrega na chuva:


----------



## TiagoLC (21 Jan 2016 às 23:21)

Com jeitinho ainda se consegue ir à praia, no Domingo. Ali, a zona de Setúbal/Arrábida vai estar cinco estrelas:




A água vai estar fresquinha mas com um pequeno esforço ainda se consegue entrar:




Ps: Ah e não se esqueçam, eu sei que parece mentira, mas estamos em *JANEIRO!! *


----------



## jorgeanimal (22 Jan 2016 às 08:02)

Tiagolco disse:


> Com jeitinho ainda se consegue ir à praia, no Domingo. Ali, a zona de Setúbal/Arrábida vai estar cinco estrelas:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


E o vento? E a ondulação?


----------



## TiagoLC (22 Jan 2016 às 09:14)

jorgeanimal disse:


> E o vento? E a ondulação?


Consulta o ipma:
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/cartas/#
https://www.ipma.pt/pt/maritima/hs/


----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 13:01)




----------



## Orion (22 Jan 2016 às 13:13)

Orion disse:


>


----------



## jonas_87 (24 Jan 2016 às 08:45)

Parece que a chuva regressa na próxima madrugada e manhã .

*AROME*











Entretanto, a previsão do *Estofex*:








"*A small chances for the lightning activity are possible within a passage of the warm section and a cold front that in the end of the forecast period will reach western Portuguese coast, and where convective instability will be up to 400-600 J/kg. Although an increased DLS is forecast to overlap with CAPE areas, a weak linear forcing results in only a 15% lig. probability with no level threat areas*".


----------



## stormy (25 Jan 2016 às 03:52)

A aproximação da cut-off deverá ativar uma região frontal complexa durante as próximas horas, com aumento da convergência nos níveis baixos e advecção de ar anormalmente quente e húmido com dews em torno aos 15ºC na sfc.

A aproximação de ar em altura com temperaturas em torno aos -20s a 500hpa, e a presença de um forte lobo de divergência em altura associado à região de entrada do jet polar deverão gerar instabilidade com até 1000J/Kg de SBCAPE na mesoescala e amplo forçamento dinâmico.

Perfis de shear com carácter rotacional e até 30-35m/s aos 6km deverão ser suficientes para suportar convecção bem organizada de carácter discreto, evoluindo para estruturas lineares e LEWP com capacidade para produzir fenómenos tornádicos, rajadas severas, granizo e precipitação pontualmente excessiva.

Neste momento a área mais favorável parece ser o sudoeste do Território, entre Lisboa e o Algarve.

http://www.bestweather.pt/?p=492


----------



## TekClub (25 Jan 2016 às 04:52)

Storm Forecast
Valid: Mon 25 Jan 2016 06:00 to Tue 26 Jan 2016 06:00 UTC
Issued: Mon 25 Jan 2016 03:27
Forecaster: VAN DER VELDE

No threat levels issued.

SYNOPSIS / DISCUSSION

A high amplitude mid level ridge is in place between Algeria and northern Scandinavia, causing calm weather in western and central Europe, while large scale troughs are kept at bay from Iceland / Ireland to Portugal, and a broader one centered on Turkey, with surface low pressure system affecting the Middle East with cold unstable weather. 
A shortwave upper trough and weak surface low pressure system is cutting off over the southwestern Iberian Peninsula. Slight CAPE (<500 J/kg) is present over the southern half of Portugal during the day with low convective cloud bases around 600m. As a jet rounds the upper trough, deep layer shear is elevated over 20 m/s and even 0-3 km SREH is enhanced over 100 m²/s². However, low level shear is missing due to weak surface level pressure gradients. The slight CAPE, low tops and high humidity are not so likely to create strong enough updrafts, so no threat level was issued, but isolated 1 cm hail events may be possible.


----------



## Orion (25 Jan 2016 às 20:25)

Fazendo uma antevisão das próximas 72 horas nos Açores...

Os restos da tempestade que afetou a costa este dos EUA deslocam-se para o RU...

*UK braces for flooding rain and howling wind from system that spawned the deadly eastern US blizzard*

http://www.accuweather.com/en/weath...-winds-from-eastern-us-blizzard-2016/55004836

... sendo novamente o rio atmosférico bem visível:












Subdividindo o período supramencionado, nas próximas 48 horas o cavado (e o rio atmosférico) será progressivamente empurrado para este, sendo o arquipélago afetado por uma frente fria. Os dados mais importantes são:

- Esta frente empurrará ar com água precipitável moderada, podendo chegar aos 38 milímetros a 850 hPa. A humidade relativa significativa será muito pobre na medida em que terá uma pequena extensão (sendo isto mais claro em altitude) e as bolsas de ar saturado estarão mais ou menos dispersas;

- Em termos de ventos a frente até é moderada a forte, perdendo força à medida que se desloca pelo arquipélago. Termicamente, a frente é mais intensa em altitude. A frente demorará mais ou menos 24 horas a atravessar o arquipélago. O LI ao longo do tempo passará de negativo para positivo mas também não deverá haver CAPE significativo (isto ainda pode mudar).

Desta forma, e em jeito de resumo, no G. Ocidental pode ocorrer chuva fraca a moderada enquanto o rio atmosférico estiver passando a noroeste. A chuva mais intensa deverá ocorrer aquando da passagem da frente fria (mas como ela é muito fina não deverá produzir nada de excecional). Nos restantes grupos (Central e Oriental) a humidade nos níveis baixos deve produzir um céu muito nublado com abertas. Pode até ocorrer chuva fraca antes da passagem da frente. Mas como escrevi anteriormente, a chuva mais intensa (fraca a moderada) deverá ocorrer aquando da passagem da frente. Não excluo a ocorrência de chuva local mais forte devido a fatores locais e moderada água precipitável.

Daqui a 3 dias a frente deverá chegar à Madeira e ao continente. Antes disso, o anticiclone já estará instalado nos Açores, trazendo um tempo tendencialmente fresco e com algumas/poucas nuvens.

À semelhança do último evento de mau tempo, o cavado trará muito ar frio, contribuindo isto para um arrefecimento ao longo da atmosfera bastante significativo. Mas desta vez não há ingredientes para tempo severo (o CAPE continua a ser a grande incógnita).


----------



## huguh (25 Jan 2016 às 22:01)

para o continente é mais uma chuvinha dia 28 e fecha a torneira até pelo menos lá pro carnaval...


----------



## james (25 Jan 2016 às 22:08)

huguh disse:


> para o continente é mais uma chuvinha dia 28 e fecha a torneira até pelo menos lá pro carnaval...




É mais uma frente expresso, como a de hoje. 

Já tivemos o nosso inverno.  Duas semanas  e meia de chuva e 4 dias de frio. Vá lá, podia ser pior. Pode ser que para o ano  cheguemos à meia dúzia de dias de frio.


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2016 às 18:45)

E nesta ultima saída, do meio dia, a frente perde força, as altas pressões a "desfase-la" e a precipitação a ficar praticamente pelo litoral norte e centro, e claro a Região do Minho a levar com a maior percentagem.


----------



## Norther (26 Jan 2016 às 19:24)

A pouca precipitação que cair por cá, zona da Serra da Estrela, deverá ser em forma de neve acima dos 1700m acumulando acima dos 1800m. Veremos se será assim, já que a precipitação esta no limite de não chegar cá e as temperaturas não são as melhores.





http://www.meteoexploration.com/index.php?lang=es


----------



## amarusp (26 Jan 2016 às 19:29)

Uma ano atípico que começa a ser cada vez mais reincidente, não se vislumbra nada de relevante para os próximos dias.


----------



## david 6 (26 Jan 2016 às 23:30)

sinceramente não acredito no GFS e tenho esperança que mude, é o unico modelo que dá 0mm para estas zonas, o resto dos modelos dão todos precipitação na quinta feira


----------



## Snifa (27 Jan 2016 às 08:47)

Para amanhã, alguma chuva prevista, com excepção do Grande Porto, onde não deverá chover 

IPMA:






_Atualizado a 27 de janeiro de 2016 às 6:51 UTC

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/_


----------



## TiagoLC (27 Jan 2016 às 16:31)

"*Continente*

Previsão para 5ª feira, 28.janeiro.2016

Céu muito nublado ou encoberto.
Períodos de chuva no litoral a norte do Cabo Raso, estendendo-se
gradualmente às restantes regiões, sendo mais frequente e intensa
no litoral oeste.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial durante
a tarde e na região Sul.*
Queda de neve acima de 1200/1400 metros.
Vento em geral fraco (inferior a 20 km/h) do quadrante sul,
soprando moderado (20 a 35 km/h) no litoral oeste e nas terras
altas do Norte e Centro, rodando para o quadrante leste a partir
da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima nas regiões Norte e Centro.

*GRANDE LISBOA:*
Céu muito nublado.
Períodos de chuva, em especial durante a tarde.
*Condições favoráveis à ocorrência de trovoada, em especial durante
a tarde.*
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, rodando
gradualmente para leste a partir da tarde.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima.

*GRANDE PORTO:*
Céu muito nublado, diminuindo de nebulosidade a partir do final
da tarde.
Períodos de chuva, diminuindo de intensidade e frequência a
partir do final da tarde.
Vento fraco a moderado (10 a 25 km/h) do quadrante sul, rodando
gradualmente para leste a partir do início da tarde.
Pequena subida da temperatura mínima.
Pequena descida da temperatura máxima."
A previsão do ipma está interessante. 

http://www.ipma.pt/pt/otempo/prev.descritiva/


----------



## david 6 (27 Jan 2016 às 17:36)

esta saida o gfs foi melhor para amanhã, para o norte manteve parecido, para o centro e sul parece ter melhorado nesta saida


----------



## Orion (27 Jan 2016 às 19:46)

Para não destoar vou fazer mais uma antevisão do tempo para os Açores nas próximas 72 horas...






... que será caracterizado pelo brutal anticiclone. Continuará fresco...






... e haverá, em geral, pouca humidade em altitude...






... o que significa céus tendencialmente pouco nublados. Apesar de não ser tempo de ir para a praia, se bem que há aventureiros para tudo, ...






... é uma boa altura para relaxar dos dias húmidos e chuvosos. Será excelente para um pouco de tudo. Desde cuidar das plantinhas do quintal até secar a roupa


----------



## Norther (28 Jan 2016 às 01:04)

david 6 disse:


> esta saida o gfs foi melhor para amanhã, para o norte manteve parecido, para o centro e sul parece ter melhorado nesta saida






Esta bem melhor, e ate a cota de neve desce um pouco.
Aqui pela Serra da Estrela acredito queda de neve acima dos 1500m mas com acumulação acima dos 1700m


----------



## Orion (28 Jan 2016 às 15:52)

Abro aqui um pequeno_ off-topic_ para abordar a ferramenta E-View da Eumetsat. Publico aqui porque é um tópico abrangente que permite que seja facilmente visualizado pelos foristas. Há uns dias perguntei acerca da (pobre) resolução e a resposta foi esta:



> The current EUMETView service is a Pilot service and as such it does not reflect the full capabilities of an operational service.  During the course of 2016 and 2017 EUMETSAT is looking to enhance the service with additional products and improvements to the user interface. We hope to offer our open or "essential" data (data not restricted by licensing terms and conditions) in the highest possible spatial resolution (maximum 1km resolution).



---

A segunda pergunta por mim feita tem a ver com a disponibilização do RGB E-View para o Atlântico Norte:



> Concerning the EView RGB, this RGB is derived using data from the HRV channel on SEVIRI. The HRV channel supports a mode of operation known as Alternative HRV Scanning Mode Operations. In this mode it is possible to introduce a horizontal split into the HRV image, and separately specify the E-W offset of the HRV image window above and below the split. From 2 December 2014 onwards, for the 0 degree service (Full Earth Scan -FES), the upper window is shifted to include the Azores Islands in the HRV window. The configuration is as follows:
> 
> -Between 00:00 UTC and 17:00 UTC, the upper HRV window is at its nominal position centred on Europe (≈1894 km from FES window right edge).
> 
> ...


----------

